# VALERIAN- G-d's valium



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi, I dont know if this will help anyone but I like to go the natural way whenever possible so I looked for a natural anti-anxiety med and found VALERIAN. I have heard it called G-ds valium and wow it does work - totally relaxes you . I cant take because it keeps me awake - its SUPPOSED to help you sleep, my hubby goes to sleep like a baby when he takes it . its sold over the counter and doesnt seem to have any side effects that i can see - but please be sure to check for interactions because im just not sure.but like i said ,even though i stay awake im very relaxed and calm without feeling stupid. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## 18336 (Feb 28, 2007)

cool. is it an herbal?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It's usually very hard to find the side effects of herbs.Most people selling it like to pretend that "natural" means safe and side effect free. Nothing is ever totally side effect free, and if and herb is biologically active enough to do something you want it also has enough of something in it to cause side effects.Sloan Kettering has an "about herb" website that is very good about giving you all the information about an herb.Here is the valerian page http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69405.cfmOne to watch out for is you have to stop taking it for awhile before you have surgery as it can interact with the sedation making you go too far under.Also long term use may be associated with liver problems so you want your doctor to know you are taking it (which you should do with all herbs anyway) and you might want to make sure your liver is checked with blood tests when you have your regular physicals.K.


----------



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi - sorry it took while to answer - yes it is herbal . got mine from CVS but ive seen it at walgreens and other places like that . oh also gnc and vitamin places should have it. hope it helps . here is another link to look at: http://nccam.nih.gov/health/valerian/


----------

